# Parque Industrial de Arequipa



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenisimo, gracias cmonzonc por crear el tema


----------



## mauAQP19 (Jan 17, 2010)

cmonzonc said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si no me equivoco es TRANSALTISA corporacion cervezur


----------



## esteband (May 18, 2009)

que bien cuidada se ve el lugar, aunque me gustaria tambien saber el crecimiento que tuvieron las fabricas en los ultimos años, ya que en los 90s estuvo casi paralizada la produccion y tambien muchas empresas migraron a la ciudad de Lima gracias al gobierno del ex presidente Alberto Fujimori, pero ahora la situacion es diferente muchas empresas trabajan a mas del 90% de su capacidad. seria interesante ver los datos de crecimiento


----------



## jogopo (Sep 5, 2009)

Victor23peru said:


> Que es LyB?


Es una fabrica de formularios continuos, la unica fabrica de formularios continuos del sur peruano, tambien fabrica la mayor parte de bolsas que utilizan las empresas (estilos, agua cielo, socosani,etc)

En el parque industrial de Arequipa estan unas de las empresasmas grandes del sur peruano, del Peru y del Mundo en su rubro
Aceros Arequipa.- mayor siderurgica peruana
Cervesur.- mayor cerveseria surperuana
Michell & Cia..- empresa exportadora de lana de auquenidos mas grande del mundo


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...Cervesur ya no es una cervecería, es una simple corporación kay:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Cierto, se debe referir a Backus... la Cervesur queda en la Av. Alfonso Ugarte. Disculpen que no haya posteado más fotos estaba algo ocupado, más tarde lo haré y gracias por sus comentarios y aportes.


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

ni idea si las partes de Alfonso Ugarte y la Variante pertenecen a ADEPIA, recuerdo que un maldito payaso me rechazó de mala manera una modificación que hice en Google Map Maker delimitando el parque industrial por no incluir ninguno de ambos lugares grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Mas fotos! esta bonita la zona para ser industrial.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Ese edificio industrial azul no es laive?¿?¿??? porque cuando paso por ahi veo camiones de laive y creo que dice laive en una de sus paredes ^^


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> Ese edificio industrial azul no es laive?¿?¿??? porque cuando paso por ahi veo camiones de laive y creo que dice laive en una de sus paredes ^^


nooo laive esta en la esquina, mas abajo esta ese local donde opera transaltisa de la coorporacion cervesur


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPYrwing said:


> nooo laive esta en la esquina, mas abajo esta ese local donde opera transaltisa de la coorporacion cervesur


:bash: ya pero no me pegues no sabia ^^ y la fabrica de leche gloria que esta un poco mas abajo tambien esta dentro del parque indsutrial?? ¿????


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Algunos no cuidan su lengua.

La variante sí pertenece y una parte de la Alfonso Ugarte no, según las adquisiciones de la junta de rehabilitación fue una zona de 3 km de largo sobre la Variante, y la parte de la Av. Alfonso Ugarte que no pertenece a ADEPIA pues se llama Zona Industrial de la Av. Alfonso Ugarte según el Plan de Zonificación, y asi es como figura en GM.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> :bash: ya pero no me pegues no sabia ^^ y la fabrica de leche gloria que esta un poco mas abajo tambien esta dentro del parque indsutrial?? ¿????


Gloria está en la Zona Industrial de la Alfonso Ugarte


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cmonzonc said:


> Gloria está en la Zona Industrial de la Alfonso Ugarte


Gracias y haran otro thread de los otros parques industriales?¿?¿?? ^^ asi con mapa y todo?¿?? claro primero terminen este ^^ 

Que diferencia hay entre parque industrial, complejo industrial y zona industrial?¿?¿¿


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante el parque industrial arequipeño, se ve ordenado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que buen thread tocayo, el parque industrial está en su mejor momento... más bien creo que sería bueno reasfaltar algunas calles.

Me parece que en algunas empresas llega a ingresar el tren a sus fábricas no??


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sidsur(alicorp), Nicollini (alicorp), Aceros Arequipa y la Cerveceria, tienen ingreso de tren a sus instalaciones , de las cuales me parece que solo Aceros y la cerveceria son los que lo utilizan.


----------



## gurudeva (Mar 24, 2010)

que lindas fotos.

Son enormes sus parques industriales.

Arequipa como siempre destacando en todo!!! kay:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Sidsur(alicorp), Nicollini (alicorp), Aceros Arequipa y la Cerveceria, tienen ingreso de tren a sus instalaciones , de las cuales me parece que solo Aceros y la cerveceria son los que lo utilizan.


sid sur y nicolini lo usaban tambien en esos tiempos, bueno por lo menos cuando era chico fui a un recorrido por sidsur, cuando aun fabricaban ahi las galletas victoria y me acuerdo de un tren ingresando con 2 vagones  eso fue hace como unos 15 años o mas creo


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante el parque industrial ... por partes parece una urbanización campestre por el verdor en las avenidas :nuts: .... se ven muy bien las fábricas, sin duda un lugar agradable y limpio para trabajar, muy bueno


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Next --->


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Antes que todo MIL DISCULPAS a las personas que esperaban, dije que postearía más tarde pero no lo hice. Ahora sí, más fotos del Parque Industrial de Arequipa.

KOLA REAL









CELIMA - TREBOL









FERTILIZANTES MISTI









PAPELERA PANAMERICANA









INCALPACA









ALICORP (EX NICOLINI)









ALICORP (creo que este es que era el ex-Sidsur)









UNSA (lo que está más a la derecha, es de la UNSA pero no sé que se hace alli)









JORVEX









OMNIAGRO


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas fotos, que paciencia para sacarlas


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Sí, fue un día en el que no tenía nada (NADA) que hacer... pasaba por allí con la cámara y comencé, seguí y seguí, las tenía guardadas más de medio año y pueden darse cuenta de ello por el cielo nublado; no las mostraba o hacía un thread porque me daba un poco de flojera y no tenía nada de info, hasta que salieron unas fotos del Parque Industrial y Gustavo dijo que tenía más info, recordé las fotos que tome y aca está el thread (medio diferente a los thread comunes porque esta es un área industrial).

Más que paciencia sobretodo hay que agradecer que ese día estuvo nublado porque si hubiese estado soleado no me ponía a tomar todas las fotos que tomé.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

cmonzonc said:


> Sí, fue un día en el que no tenía nada (NADA) que hacer... pasaba por allí con la cámara y comencé, seguí y seguí, las tenía guardadas más de medio año y pueden darse cuenta de ello por el cielo nublado; no las mostraba o hacía un thread porque me daba un poco de flojera y no tenía nada de info, hasta que salieron unas fotos del Parque Industrial y Gustavo dijo que tenía más info, recordé las fotos que tome y aca está el thread (medio diferente a los thread comunes porque esta es un área industrial).
> 
> Más que paciencia sobretodo hay que agradecer que ese día estuvo nublado porque si hubiese estado soleado no me ponía a tomar todas las fotos que tomé.


hay que comprarse un sombrero hombre ... no se porque seimpre se les olvida...:lol: muy buenas las fotos pero como sera desde el aire alguien se anima


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Buenas las pics toda ciudad importante debe tener una zona industrial decente y que bueno que despues de Lima Arequipa la tenga salud por su tierra arequipeños ^^


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Un poco desordenada esa papelera creo, no sabia que había tantas empresas en el Parque Industrial


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Toñito19 said:


> Un poco desordenada esa papelera creo, no sabia que había tantas empresas en el Parque Industrial


:lol::lol::lol:seguro de ahi viene la frase tu cuarto esta hehco una papeleria ^^:lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Gran aporte loco (Y)


----------



## varguitaz (Feb 7, 2010)

muy buen tema ,, y un buen esfuerzo para mostrar ese parque industrial por donde a veces pasamos y no nos detenemos a observar


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

no sabia que la unsa tenia local en el parque industrial, pero la cato si si tiene, es para hacer simpulaciones de planta(alimentarias) y algunos laboratorios para los de ing civil.


----------



## zeta0 (Aug 19, 2010)

ensarman said:


> no sabia que la unsa tenia local en el parque industrial, pero la cato si si tiene, es para hacer simpulaciones de planta(alimentarias) y algunos laboratorios para los de ing civil.


La unsa tiene hace mas de 20 anios su local ahi , e incluso tiene terrenos agricolas en majes , tambien hace mas de 20 anios ,

Este parque se construyo hace mas de 40 anios y sin embargo se ve moderno hoy en dia , lo planificaron muy bien , pero ya es hora de uno mas grande pq este quedo muy pequenio .


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

se supone que el Parque Industrial de Rio Seco tiene ese objetivo


----------



## zeta0 (Aug 19, 2010)

EFVF said:


> se supone que el Parque Industrial de Rio Seco tiene ese objetivo



Lo malo de este , es que ya ha depredado parte de la campinia , sobretodo por el lado de la via de evitamiento , espero que en toda arequipa se castigue con el maximo rigor la depredacion de la campinia , sino de aqui a unos anios nos arrepentiremos . Hace falta que las autoridades de verded se identifiquen con este problema.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

la depredación de la campiña del Parque de Rio Seco se produjo tal y como seguramente también se produjo depredación con el Parque Industrial anterior.
Según tengo entendido la zona de Vía de Evitamiento más que ser una zonal de campiña "tradicional", es una zona ganada vía irrigaciones como El Cural.


----------



## Emederre (Nov 10, 2007)

El paque de Rio Seco no derpredò la campiña, se hizo en terrenos eriazos aledaños a la quebrada de Añashuayco, y lamentablemente tambièn quedarà chico porque todo alrededor de èste ya fue invadido.


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

^^
Fuchi.. el parque industrial rio seco es un lugar horrible y feo, pura tierra, sitios espantosos:crazy2:, me quedo ampliamente con el Parque Industrial de Arequipa, es mas ordenado con mejores infraestructuras, etc.


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

INKABOR EN RIO SECO tienes iso 9001, 14001, OHSAS 18001, trabaje para su filial en lima ace años


----------



## zeta0 (Aug 19, 2010)

EFVF said:


> la depredación de la campiña del Parque de Rio Seco se produjo tal y como seguramente también se produjo depredación con el Parque Industrial anterior.
> Según tengo entendido la zona de Vía de Evitamiento más que ser una zonal de campiña "tradicional", es una zona ganada vía irrigaciones como El Cural.


No fue una campina tradicional , pero si habia muchas tierras de cultivo , incluso antes de que se construyera la via de evitamiento , pero como hoy se ha hecho comercial estan empezando a construir en esas tierras de cultivo , ademas no vas a negar que cada vez que pasas por ahi se ve hermoso el misti con esas areas verdes.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Es innegable la belleza de la campiña arequipeña y lo hermoso del paisaje de los volcanes perfilados por el verde de los campos.
Desafortunadamente hay mucho campiña que ha quedado "rodeada" de urbanizaciones y la voracidad de vivienda puede más que las prohibiciones.
Las prohibiciones de "depredar la campiña" vienen de hace años, y sin embargo, el ritmo de esta depredación no ha disminuido, sino que se ha acelerado.
Eso se debe a que la mejora de las condiciones económicas de la región la hacen atractiva para el sector construcción de viviendas.
Sé que muchos se pueden enojar, pero lo cierto, es que Arequipa como ciudad ha sido depredadora de su campiña. Muchas de las urbanizaciones de la clase media pujante se sitúan sobre lo que fueron campos de cultivo (Cercado, J.L.B. y R., Yanahuara, Cayma, Sachaca, Tiabaya, algunas partes de Paucarpata, Hunter, Cerro Colorado, Socabaya, Sabandía, Characato, etc.)
Para mí la única solución es parquizar aquello que ya quedó dentro de los límites urbanos. Y más que prohibir la depredación de la campiña exterior, es proponer alternativas. Digo, ¿que zona de la ciudad ha sido "incentivada" por alguna autoridad como zona de crecimiento urbana?
Casi todo se da sobre la política de "hechos consumados".
Podría seguir, pero este hilo es del Parque Industrial y creo que este tema merece más debate.


----------

